# My story



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Cool story. Give up the drugs I would dude. Yes. I'm it will go away. Just relax into it and do plenty of exercise.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Tigersuit. What a story. But it sounds familiar. It is good you found out early what is going on, namely the slight hppd and the dp/dr. your question is whether it will go away. Time will tell you this, but you can help it by trying to chill out a bit about the outcome. I have seen folks with slight hppd who lost their symptoms after a few months (it happened to me). I also have seen people who describe the intense reaction to psychadelics like you did and they also recovered from their symptoms. It was a if their brain was shocked and then it rebounded. Of course there are others like me who were not that lucky, but I will always say that to catch this early like you are and to stay away from any type of drug increases ones chance of recovery. You have to operate as if this will go away, it will be your best ally to make this presumption. The fear otherwise will only make it worse. I really do not see in a case like this where a short script on klonopin would hurt, but antipsychotics seem to be a no no for hppd (see hppdonline.com) 
jft


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Tigersuit, i am not preaching here, but I was toking weed after my onset of dp/dr. I realized that I could no longer do psychadelics so I basically just smoked. But I found just as you said that smoking was even different. Actually I think dp did not onset until after I quit using acid and stayed with the pot. With me i got real wierd into myself. I swear I was really into dp/dr like symptoms and more when stoned on pot after I quit the acid. i feel that this continued used of pot after my initial problems is partial cause of the chronicty of my dp/dr. I have had it for a long time and I blame this on my continued use of pot. I had a predisposition to getting dp/dr, just as I feel you did and do (as you described your sensitivity to the major amounts of caffeine and then how you reacted to acid and shrooms). I guess I am saying that I see you as one who should think about laying off the pot, especially since you say that you are feeling like you are on a low level acid trip. That is EXACTLY how I described my symptoms after I wuit using acid. I still feel you could be a lucky one and pull out of this, but it ain't gonna happen if you play with any more drugs. This is just my opinion and is only said because I sem to relate to your story. Just so you know, many here on this board got dp/dr on a chronic basis just from smoking pot alone and having never done anything more.
jft


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:wink: Man I drink too much coffee still and I've cut back alot...
I even still keep caffine pills in my purse in case I have to drive all night or something. 
It's amazing that my heart hasn't exploded yet. :lol:



> After it ended, the whole world felt empty, and incomplete. Everything looked different, and almost haunting.


That's a good description.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

welcome to the HPPD bandwagon where the world is diffrent and your never quite alone.

Don't smoke weed, trust me. it will make it worse.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

OWNED! :lol:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I've always used psychedelic experiences to help me figure out complicated things in my life - mushrooms in particular have helped me through some of the craziest shit and given me a more universal and optimistic outlook on things. That being said, I wouldn't even consider taking a strong psychedelic or even ecstasy while I have DP. The sense of ego-loss on those drugs is strong enough without the added pressure of DP.

This disorder isn't hopeless or permanent, dont lose hope. Try to use it to your advantage as often as possible and don't let it get you down in the morning. If you get through the morning without any negative thoughts, the rest of the day just kind seems easier. It has also helped me a lot to have some kind of mantra to repeat in my head during times that the DP is bothering me. Something like "This is a temporary experience, I will feel better soon".


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey mate, your current symptoms sound EXACTLY like my own. I aquired HPPD from weed acid and shrooms but my DP/DR is mostly only from weed and exuberated by acid.

Anyway you're at a point now that I was just over a year ago and let me tell you it's not going to be an easy ride by no means but where I am now is a much better place than back then so yes if you keep motivated and change your lifestyle in a positive way I can almost promise it will get better.

This is what I did:

Lost weight - I was quite fat, about 90kg at 174cm. Now I'm 67kg 176cm almost look skinny but I have started weightlifing to build some weight back on with muscle. Weightlifting has given me goals and something to work towards while providing me with intense satisfaction, I love it. I also suggest you find a sport or hobby like this which gives you some self satisfaction I can't stress this enough.

Take supplements - Nothing major, omega 3 fish oil and multivitamins you should start taking religiously these have also helped me a LOT especially with energy, mental strenghth and sleep and does tackle the DP/DR too. Definitely give it a go, that goes for everyone on this board too.

Eat right - Start getting some good food into your diet. Wheaty cereals, fresh fruit & veges and cut down on meat and chicken. Go vegetarian as much as you can, of course meats and fish are essential so unless you're already vegetarian don't cut it out of your diet. Get a book or something if you have to. I studied nutrition at uni so this step was quite easy for me. Caffein makes the body very lousy at absorbing nutrients so now that you're caffein free it's time to give your body some nutritional loving. I would also love to reccommend you herbal/green tea but I'm not sure of the caffein status of these drinks if you can find some that have none then start drinking!

Have lots and lots of sex - can't hurt right 

The main theme of this post you can probably gather is health and I think good health is the key to beating this condition I can't ever imagine having a positive attitude with lousy health. Hell I bet there are so many people here who don't even know they are unhealthy as anything. I have noticed no less than a 70% improvement since I started on this mission and I'm not even half way yet so see what you can do for yourself but make sure it's something that gives you a purpose and not some millitary style training that just sucks the life out of you even more. You did mention music if that makes you happy I suggest you keep that up too.

Anyway good luck if you want to talk just give me a pm or something catcha.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah... *nods* I know how you feel... but then again most of us do... I'm not going to give you the "you're not alone" bullsh*t, you already know the deal... all i what you to be aware about is that i have read your message and i'm aware how you feel.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, this is an all too familiar story. I wonder when people will realise that cannabis is NOT a safe drug. It is highly psychoactive, and for certain people who are predisposed to anxiety and depression, then bingo...DR/DP. It did for me.

So yes, definately quit the dope. For ever. Don't even take one puff if you are feeling better.

The good new is, apparently, that people who had DR/DP because of drug induced anxiety, seem to have a better recovery prognosis. That's *NOT* to say that everyone else won't.

It takes time make, a lot of effort to re-engage with your life, perhaps some temporary drug therapy while you get your head sorted out, and then CBT or some other sort of 'talk' therapy. They do work, and you will not be cursed this for the rest of your life. Trust me. I've had two seperate year long episodes of acute DR/DP (cannabis first time, 'e' the second), and I got over it. So if I can, you and everyone else can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes this is good advice.










Greg


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> The first time I got DP/DR was from caffeine, and insomnia, though. Does that count as drug induced?


You know? I used to stay up on the computer for hours when I was really Ill, I talking 30-40 hours with short brakes? It would make sense that my DR/DP started due to the lack of sleep? I try my hardest to avoid lack of sleep because when I?m ?really? tired I just think of ?nothing?? it?s as if I?m thinking of a blank wall or something so plain it seems like it?s ?Nothingness?.


----------



## shawn3406 (Aug 11, 2006)

hey egassem, you mentioned "military-styled" training? haha acutally having read that exercise makes you feel better ive started to treat working out like military bootcamps, i would make myself do pushups and shit and of course running at the same time lifting weights... one thing is sure that almost everytime after i worked out, or run, i would get dizzy and my DP would worsen, almost everytime, BUT, i would feel relaxed and good inside, but the DP is still there, its almost like i wish i didnt have DP so i could fully enjoy those post-workout good feelings and relaxation. i want to see your perspectives on this "exercise deal." im not arguing against you for or against what kind of exercise i want to make sure that, i just want advice from people so i can decide what to do next in my life, basically how i can "get back to reality" sooner. thanks alot for sharing anyways!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## BooJ (Oct 20, 2007)

God I almost feel like an angel after reading this thread, Im 28 years of age and I only ever touched half a joint, but obviously it was enough to send me over the edge.


----------



## shahin100 (Apr 28, 2009)

Caffeine allergy symptoms vary from negligible reactions to acute psychotic conditions, which may comprise unreasonable behavior, distraction in awareness, absence of concentration and lack of proper understanding, mood swings. Caffeine allergy symptoms may also show up in the form of abrupt change of actions, absence of organizational abilities, illusions, nightmare, and obsession.So be careful........


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

Wicked story. Sorry to hear of all your hardships and struggles. With that said, with all due respect, I hear Minor Threat in the first half of your story and Deep Purple in the other half. Lol. What a contrast in lifestyle! What made you cross over to weed which went against your straight edge ideology?


----------

